# Warn Power Pivot



## tinkenboutit

I just had a dealer talk me out of a Warn Power Pivot. He even said that all of the power anglers were a waste of money because there have been so many problems with them. I don't like the idea of getting off everytime I want to change the blade angle.
Any thoughts and/or comments?


----------



## Joel_T

Eagle plow has a cable gadget where pulling the handle disengages the angle lock pin, then you bump the blade to the angle you want and spring action resets the lock pin - in theory. I don't have one but the idea sounds good.


----------



## sublime68charge

in the plow with wings thread we got off topic and talked about the power angle,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022
I run a Electric Actuator cylinder and after a few problems it has worked great.

also more Pics of my set up in the ATV Pics with Plows thread or click on my Winter plowing saga link in my sig will get you some more Pics of the setup I run.

thanks.

sublime out


----------



## giarc01

I just got my warn power pivot and love it. Beats getting off your quad all the time. I got it for $360 from Denniskirk.com. It adds great weight to the front too. If you use a warn winch the switch for it looks just like it and mounts to the top of that switch. Has a connector so you can leave the power pivot attached to the plow and unhook it very easily when you take the plow off.


----------



## wizardsr

giarc01;1011276 said:


> I just got my warn power pivot and love it. Beats getting off your quad all the time. I got it for $360 from Denniskirk.com. It adds great weight to the front too. If you use a warn winch the switch for it looks just like it and mounts to the top of that switch. Has a connector so you can leave the power pivot attached to the plow and unhook it very easily when you take the plow off.


They're listed at $456 now on Dennis Kirk. How long ago did you buy it?


----------



## giarc01

wizardsr;1011336 said:


> They're listed at $456 now on Dennis Kirk. How long ago did you buy it?


I did a price match. The web site was actually montanajacks.com. It is $319.20 from them but they change $38 for shipping. So I just call denniskirk and had them price match it and had it in 2 days.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Watch out for the keys coming out of the slots. I lost both in a storm, luckily on the last driveway. I've since made a bracket to fit the pivoting assembly of the plow and welded the keys to the bracket, then bolted the bracket to the plow assembly. There is no way they can come out. It pretty much made the kit bullet proof. It handled 3ft drifts and I was able to pivot the blade with a large load of snow out front.

I posted this in another thread.


----------



## giarc01

Thanks for the idea. Two questions, is that just 1/4 steel and did you weld it to the plow or is it bolted to the plow? The second one is, what is the pulley for? I mean how are you using it?


----------



## ALC-GregH

Yes, all I did was use some flat steel I bought at Lowes and cut and welded it to fit. Welded the keys to the bracket. Then I bolted the bracket onto the plow assembly. You can see the shiny bolts, there's two on each side.


----------



## dryfly2u

ALC- I was reading in the forums where u didnt like the power pivot, then where u bought one and loved it but it didnt sound like you'd had a chance to use it alot other than some static tests as you put it, and then the last one I read you were plowing 3 ft of snow and loving it. It sounds like its working out good for you. Ive been reading about spring problems where the plow trips to easily on the new warn systems. 5 people having problems five not kinda thing. Did you have any problems with yours now that you ve got it in heavier snow as far a the plow tripping to easily. Im gonna buy a new system for the polaris and had pretty much decided on a warn with the power pivot but hearing all the discontent with the springs from so many people has got me a bit worried.
If you got any thoughts on the subject that you've had time enough in the field to prove, Id sure appreicate hearing them. Ive got a two stroke 400 polaris quad 4by4 and Im figuring a 60 in blade with hopefully a power pivot if they seem to have a good chance of success.


----------



## sqdqo

*Power pivot speed*

Any of you guys using the power pivot. Are there speed issues? Do these things run slowly and can they be installed on a moose blade?


----------



## giarc01

I have one on my quad and I really like it. I only used it twice last year in a few small 4'' snow falls. It did really well and isn't that slow. It is a lot better than getting off of your quad 20-30 times in an afternoon. I welded the keys on a bar so they wouldn't fall out. I would buy another one in a heart beat.


----------



## oldpeople2

I ran the Power pivot with a 48" plow last winter for 15 snow falls,on 19 driveways/sidewalks in 2009/2010 season. and I like it. You can move the plow in deep snow as your plowing. One thing that I do not care for, but can live with is it has a 5" of slop, movement to the back of the plow once you adjusted your angel. I did break one spring last season, but I have one side walk that is crack out bad, but I charge him for it. As for a tripping, it happens, big cracks in the sidewalks or something, it's what it is suppose to do to save your setup. As for the keys in the pivot, I have a extra set, and have not lost any yet, but because I have said something, I well now. I also replace one Bar, but I don't think anybody makes one to last. I also have the provantage power lift, came out last year, wish it lifted higher, but you know what they saying about wishing in one hand and ? As for as the Warn setup that I have, I like it. I have already gotten my money back out of it for the work it has done and I will see this year if it last the test of time. If I were to buy it all over again I would of bought the setup from Montanna Jacks, or someone beside were I got mine. This year I order New Springs and Bar for when or if I need them.


----------



## irv

newbie here but have been atv plowing since 02. ive had a power
pivot on a warn plow since they first came out in 07 i believe. its been
on 2 rubicons so far without a problem[hope this doesnt jinks it]
have been reading your posts here with a lot of good tips. i use a
warn xt 25 to lift . ilike the idea of using a winch strap to lift also.
we will see what winter brings.
i also hav a simpicity tractor with blower, cab and a power pivot for
deeper stuff. if it gets too deep then i have friends with bigger equipment.
thank for all your help.--irv


----------



## kagey

I have a 54" warn plow with a power pivot and I've used it 1.5 winters now. Last year the winter here wasn't bad but I plow 3 driveways all the time (more if I have time) when the snow is more than 2-3" and it worked great. No getting off to move and I use my warn wench for up and down. I do agree about the keys popping out so secure them somehow. I also have a plastic blade and one spare as I do my brick driveway along with one another. The other driveway is asphalt. It works well on all. I wish I had a little more downpressure for packed down tire marks but it still does a good job. The tipping of the blade does happen but not bad. Also going down the sidewalks I'm crusing about 10 mph most of the time but the sidewalk is pretty crack free. I do about 2.5 blocks so I can walk my dogs without trudging through snow. There is a little play when not going full left or right on my pivot which I think is normal. I don't own a business just for my use and fun which I do have a lot with.  
My biggest challenge is learning where to put the snow so for future snows you have places to go with the next snowfall. All in all I like the power pivot for my use which isn't overly heavy but not just one drive/walk. I ordered my plow, pivot and accessories from Montana Jacks and wasn't disappointed. Not the cheapest but no issues which was more important to me and the service was great. Hope this helps.


----------



## irv

seems like montana jacks is the only dealer who you can get quick service on 
warrn repair parts. know of anyone else--irv


----------



## Fireman-LT131

I have had my 60" Warn plow for 7 years now and love it. I added the power pivot last winter and also love it! No more getting off and pivoting the plow. The keys do need to be secured somehow, whether it is a simple piece of string or something more elaborate. I added a big hose clamp around that plastic piece to hold it to the motor and that works pretty good. The bottom of the plastic cover sits in the notch in the keys. Haven't lost one since doing that. I highly recommend Montana Jack's. They are super nice to deal with and very helpful. They may cost a little more in the end with shipping but to me it is worth it. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## ALC-GregH

dryfly2u;1084909 said:


> ALC- I was reading in the forums where u didnt like the power pivot, then where u bought one and loved it but it didnt sound like you'd had a chance to use it alot other than some static tests as you put it, and then the last one I read you were plowing 3 ft of snow and loving it. It sounds like its working out good for you. Ive been reading about spring problems where the plow trips to easily on the new warn systems. 5 people having problems five not kinda thing. Did you have any problems with yours now that you ve got it in heavier snow as far a the plow tripping to easily. Im gonna buy a new system for the polaris and had pretty much decided on a warn with the power pivot but hearing all the discontent with the springs from so many people has got me a bit worried.
> If you got any thoughts on the subject that you've had time enough in the field to prove, Id sure appreicate hearing them. Ive got a two stroke 400 polaris quad 4by4 and Im figuring a 60 in blade with hopefully a power pivot if they seem to have a good chance of success.


This past year it did great. Haven't had a issue since I locked the keys in place. I do in fact like it a lot. It saves a ton of time getting on and off the wheeler and will handle a heavy load and still turn.I definitely put it through the paces last winter and hope to have the same fun this season.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I wanted to add, that the PP motor assembly has a little weight to it which in turn I feel helps scrape the surface better. It 's the best place to put any weight if you felt you needed any. I thought it made a huge difference from the prior season when I was getting on and off to turn the damn blade. :realmad: It's a breeze plowing with the PP now that I figured out a solid fix for the keys they use to transfer the turning force on the blade. It does exactly what it's suppose to in order to turn the blade without getting off the atv. The only other thing that was mentioned about it having a 5in movement before it locks is correct. It actually locks into 5 different positions, not where you stop it at like a hydraulic cylinder type. I can live with that. Everything works perfect as far as I'm concerned. I'm just waiting for it to snow. We got a 1in dusting 2 days ago but it wasn't enough to go out on. Some of the commercial places were getting salted and a few small piles of snow. I'm not into that. I have full service customers that I run a very similar route as my mowing route. Works out well and I have a bunch that all I do is snow removal and nothing else.


----------



## irv

and it didnt cost 800.00 or more. 4 years and no problems yet.--irv


----------



## Dave T

Yea, now that Eagle makes a power pivot that will fit my plow, I'm looking seriously into getting one.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Dave T;1159686 said:


> Yea, now that Eagle makes a power pivot that will fit my plow, I'm looking seriously into getting one.


hey, it's not too late!  Merry Christmas me..... hahaha You should go for it now and get it installed for THIS season.


----------



## Dave T

ALC-GregH;1159836 said:


> hey, it's not too late!  Merry Christmas me..... hahaha You should go for it now and get it installed for THIS season.


LOL... Santa has already been here (a couple of times ). If he stops by again... "the boss" will kill me.


----------



## jmbones

Hey guys, good info here. I just got a power pivot this summer and had a chance to use it today with a few inches of snow. Sounds like I am having the same problems everyone else is; I keep losing the keys and there is play in the plow at full angle. 

Couple questions:

Where can I order extra keys?
To the guy who made the bracket and welded the keys to it: It looks like the keys are aluminum and you stated you got steel.. how did you weld that?
I also bought the 8' of Warn synthetic plow rope and am using an RT30, it seems the the synthetic is going to wear out before a steel cable would?? I saw mention of using the Warn strap to lift, where is that thread?

Thanks!!


----------



## oldpeople2

Put a hose clamp around the plastic piece cover, for the motor after you slide it down onto the keys. I also drilled a small hole thought my keys for wirer, that went around my motor. Montana Jack's will have keys and the provantage power lift. Make sure you get the black painted provantage lift, the first one's out were silver painted and and would not last, so warn fix the problem and painted them black. My silver lift quit working after two snow falls and I called warn and they told me what happen and made it right by sending me a new lift.


----------



## jmbones

I drilled a small hole in each key and ran a wire tire loosely through them. I also improvised and made a quick fix by cutting a small piece of steel, drilling and tapping two holes in the Power Pivot and screwing the metal piece over top of the keys. This should eliminate any chance of the keys popping out. See picture:


----------



## diamondwash

Can the Warn Power Pivot go on to a Polaris Glacier 2 plow?


----------



## Dave T

diamondwash;1171765 said:


> Can the Warn Power Pivot go on to a Polaris Glacier 2 plow?


Nope... won't work. It's only made to work with Warn plows.


----------



## irv

also, the keys for the provantage pp wont interchange with the
older model. i see the one in the last pic must be on a provantage.


----------



## jmbones

irv;1171883 said:


> also, the keys for the provantage pp wont interchange with the
> older model. i see the one in the last pic must be on a *provantage*.


See... thats the confusing part... when i ordered the power pivot from street side auto, all info points to the NON provantage power pivot model, which i thought i needed because i do not have the provantage plow (not that im aware of). however, the keys i have look like the ones that need to be on the provantage model. maybe that is why they keep popping out? maybe they sent me the provantage power pivot instead of the other model? or maybe my plow IS a provantage plow and i ordered the wrong power pivot model? either way, it bolted right up as the directions indicated. i only had to widen out the stud holes (as it said in the instructions).

is there any way to tell if the plow or the pivot is provantage? i cant seem to find the documentation that came with it and i got rid of the box in the summer..


----------



## ALC-GregH

jmbones;1170764 said:


> Hey guys, good info here. I just got a power pivot this summer and had a chance to use it today with a few inches of snow. Sounds like I am having the same problems everyone else is; I keep losing the keys and there is play in the plow at full angle.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> Where can I order extra keys?
> To the guy who made the bracket and welded the keys to it: It looks like the keys are aluminum and you stated you got steel.. how did you weld that?
> I also bought the 8' of Warn synthetic plow rope and am using an RT30, it seems the the synthetic is going to wear out before a steel cable would?? I saw mention of using the Warn strap to lift, where is that thread?
> 
> Thanks!!


Your eyes are fooling you. They are steel keys.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Here's a pic of 3 different keys they used on the PP. When I lost both keys, Warn sent me the two on the left! They are/were used from the get go and did not fit right in the slots. I called them back up and told them what was happening and he sent 2 new ones which the one on the left is new.


----------



## ALC-GregH

PS, the new ones are twice as thick as the ones on the left of the pic.


----------



## irv

power pivot for older plows--73860
provantage pp-79360
the 73860 will not go on the provantage push tube
i bought one to find out. not even close. the slots
are in different spots--irv

pro v pp keys part #WRN-81131
older power pivot keys # WRN 77946 montana jacks has all parts
in stock


----------



## irv

does anyone have the provantage frt mt setup on a honda?
how do you like it. pics?--irv


----------



## jmbones

irv;1172002 said:


> power pivot for older plows--73860
> provantage pp-79360
> the 73860 will not go on the provantage push tube
> i bought one to find out. not even close. the slots
> are in different spots--irv
> 
> pro v pp keys part #WRN-81131
> older power pivot keys # WRN 77946 montana jacks has all parts
> in stock


I ordered Warn power pivot 73860, and it came with the keys that appear to be part #77946, as pictured below that should be for the provantage:


----------



## ALC-GregH

They appear to be the same as the ones they sent me the second time. I have the older model PP and they work/fit fine.


----------



## irv

you say the new ones are thicker than the old or original ones?
if theyare maybe its for less slop


----------



## irv

i just ordered a new set of keys for the 73860 and they sent me the 
square looking black ones and they are no thicker than the old ones.
called the service center and they said they know of no updates and
said the power pivots have been pretty much bulletproof. hadnt done
any service on them and had only sold one rocker switch and some
keys.--irv


----------



## skasigns

*power pivot question?*

i have a power pivot that i have used 4 - 5 times and now when plowing it doesnt lock into place! the blade rotates like it should but just not locking! any ideas? thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH

Keys fell out.


----------

